# Bindi



## MK (17 Febbraio 2011)

Bindi sì o Bindi no? Non ne avete ancora parlato. Ho letto l'intervista di Vendola a Repubblica e ha fatto il suo nome per il futuro post Silvio.
Che ne pensate?

ps io preferirei Vendola, ma questo si sa


----------



## Mari' (17 Febbraio 2011)

NO. *Marco Rizzo

*






http://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/Marco_Rizzo


----------



## Quibbelqurz (18 Febbraio 2011)

uuuu ... onestamente, no. vedrei una continuazione della distruzione di massa della nostra pazienza, delle nostre risorse.

abbiamo bisogno di persone che non si guardano ogni giorno nello specchio per chiederlo: sono il più bello e il più bravo, o no? abbiamo bisogno di persone che vanno molto al di là dell'ammirazione e adorazione della propria bravura.


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bindi sì o Bindi no? Non ne avete ancora parlato. Ho letto l'intervista di Vendola a Repubblica e ha fatto il suo nome per il futuro post Silvio.
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> ps io preferirei Vendola, ma questo si sa


Bersani e' ancora il meglio, solo che D'Alema e la sua gang dovrebbero D E F I N I T I V A M E N T E andarsene a fare in culo.


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Bersani e' ancora il meglio, solo che D'Alema e la sua gang dovrebbero D E F I N I T I V A M E N T E andarsene a fare in culo.


anch'io preferirei bersani
la bindi è una valida alternativa

renzi lo brucerei sul rogo


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anch'io preferirei bersani
> la bindi è una valida alternativa
> 
> renzi lo brucerei sul rogo


La Bindi contrariamente a cio' che si pensi, non e' molto ben vista dal Vaticano....ricordati che a due giorni dall'approvazione dei DICO, lei e Prodi andarono in Vaticano perche' ebbero l'ultimatum...

infatti confermarono che sarebbero andati avanti con la legge e Mastella si sfilo' facendo cadere il governo...

quindi tanto vale Bersy che a Berluska fa pure strizzare il culen...

ma di brutto.....visto che perfino molti dei suoi lo apprezzano...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Amoremio (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> La Bindi contrariamente a cio' che si pensi, non e' molto ben vista dal Vaticano....ricordati che a due giorni dall'approvazione dei Dico, lei e Prodi andarono in Vaticano perche' ebbero l'ultimatum...
> 
> infatti confermarono che sarebbero andati avanti con la legge e Mastella si sfilo' facendo cadere il governo...
> 
> ...


il vaticano è capace di lisciarsi il berl

chissenefrega se gli dispiace la bindi

tanto ama solo chi arricchisce il clero a spese dei cittadini
guarda quanto gli è costato ai veneti!


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> il vaticano è capace di lisciarsi il berl
> 
> chissenefrega se gli dispiace la bindi


Ormai e' fuori tempo massimo... si e' superato il punto di non ritorno...:mrgreen:

Il nano sara' scaricato perche' hanno lo stesso problema della Lega....

Simul stabunt, simul cadent...:mrgreen:

hai letto i sondaggi di FC all'uscita dalle parrocchie?

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Sterminator (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> tanto ama solo chi arricchisce il clero a spese dei cittadini
> guarda quanto gli è costato ai veneti!


Certo, pero' se nella sinistra si sfankulasse D'Alema e prima o poi saremo noi stessi a prenderlo a calci in culo per strada, verrebbe a mancare il trait d'union con quella merda di Comunione e Fatturazione e con l'anticlericalismo dopo il repulisti, il Vaticano piangerebbe anche in cinese...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

quindi Bersani forever e ce levamo Fini (fatto...:mrgreen:..), la Lega( quasi...:mrgreen e la chiesa...

Berluskaz e' no' zombie ormai e non si spara sui cadaveri...

:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (18 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Certo, pero' se nella sinistra si sfankulasse D'Alema e prima o poi saremo noi stessi a prenderlo a calci in culo per strada, verrebbe a mancare il trait d'union con quella merda di Comunione e Fatturazione e con l'anticlericalismo dopo il repulisti, il Vaticano piangerebbe anche in cinese...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:
> 
> ...


beh Bersani è simpatico no?
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wN-ateLZbc0&feature=related


----------



## MK (18 Febbraio 2011)

Amoremio ha detto:


> anch'io preferirei bersani
> la bindi è una valida alternativa
> 
> renzi lo brucerei sul rogo


Su Renzi concordo. Magari non lo brucerei ma è davvero insopportabile.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (18 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Su Renzi concordo. Magari non lo brucerei ma è davvero insopportabile.


Io spero in una bomba a deflagrazione che trasformi le sedi del potere in vasti terreni edificabili.

( con tutti i porci maiali di destra e di sinistra a fare da concime)


----------



## Daniele (19 Febbraio 2011)

La vera opportunità la sinistra se la fece scappare, Bersani vale quanto un politico che è stato messo su da Dalema, non è un capo, permane una brava persona ma un burattino. Chi era la vera opportunità, quella che era eviddente sarebbe stata sfanculata, perchè la sinistra ha una visione troppo miope per creare un vero futuro, era Veltroni che era quasi evidente che avrebbe perso le elezioni, ma secondo me aveva una visione che altri non hanno per nulla. Il suo Pd era il partito democratico, quella che chiamere una casa ideale di tante persone, il Pd di Bersani non è altro che l'accozzaglia di Margherita e DS. Non valotu la persona, quanto l'idea che di base è stata scartata, peccato, si cerca sempre un nuovo leader che possa far vincere e si scartano tutti appena c'è un problema, poca coerenza politica quindi.
Nessun problema per me, la mia decisione è presa, il voto lo sapterò piè pari, perchè per me se ci fosse una astensione oltre il 50% sarebbe un significato più che evidente.


----------



## xfactor (19 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bindi sì o Bindi no? Non ne avete ancora parlato. Ho letto l'intervista di Vendola a Repubblica e ha fatto il suo nome per il futuro post Silvio.
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> ps io preferirei Vendola, ma questo si sa


Perdona la mia intrusione ma sei sicura che il post Silvio , Non sia ancora Silvio?

Senza la Lega ( e mi genofletto ) non si và da nessuna parte!

Dipente la sx cosa ha da offrire ! Parliamone !


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

Daniele ha detto:


> La vera opportunità la sinistra se la fece scappare, Bersani vale quanto un politico che è stato messo su da Dalema, non è un capo, permane una brava persona ma un burattino. Chi era la vera opportunità, quella che era eviddente sarebbe stata sfanculata, perchè la sinistra ha una visione troppo miope per creare un vero futuro, era Veltroni che era quasi evidente che avrebbe perso le elezioni, ma secondo me aveva una visione che altri non hanno per nulla. Il suo Pd era il partito democratico, quella che chiamere una casa ideale di tante persone, il Pd di Bersani non è altro che l'accozzaglia di Margherita e DS. Non valotu la persona, quanto l'idea che di base è stata scartata, peccato, si cerca sempre un nuovo leader che possa far vincere e si scartano tutti appena c'è un problema, poca coerenza politica quindi.
> Nessun problema per me, la mia decisione è presa, il voto lo sapterò piè pari, perchè per me se ci fosse una astensione oltre il 50% sarebbe un significato più che evidente.


Embè anche disertare le urne è un segnale popolare molto preoccupante eh? Una dissidenza di massa...


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Perdona la mia intrusione ma *sei sicura che il post Silvio , Non sia ancora Silvio?*
> 
> Senza la Lega ( e mi genofletto ) non si và da nessuna parte!
> 
> Dipente la sx cosa ha da offrire ! Parliamone !


Sono ottimista di natura, e direi che abbiamo veramente toccato il fondo. Poi, se non si vuole tener conto del malcontento popolare e si pensa che nelle piazza si radunino soltanto le radical chic, beh... La Lega rappresenta solo una piccola parte di una parte d'Italia. L'Italia è una, altrimenti si ritorna indietro e si diventa terra di conquista. Ma la storia, evidentemente, non ha insegnato molto.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono ottimista di natura, e direi che abbiamo veramente toccato il fondo. Poi, se non si vuole tener conto del malcontento popolare e si pensa che nelle piazza si radunino soltanto le radical chic, beh... La Lega rappresenta solo una piccola parte di una parte d'Italia. L'Italia è una, altrimenti si ritorna indietro e si diventa terra di conquista. Ma la storia, evidentemente, non ha insegnato molto.


Però parliamone dal punto di vista antropologico.
L'Italia è una penisola, molto lunga.
Ora se ripercorriamo la nostra storia, non siamo certo un popolo.
Ma una nazione.
Sia geograficamente, sia culturalmente, sia flokloristicamente...ecc..ecc..e.cc...sia per usi e costumi, l'Italia è un crogiolo di realtà diverse. Pensiamo solo all'età d'oro del Rinascimento, al patrimonio artistico.
Vedi mamakappa, ste cose le ho osservate con due mie compagne di università statunitensi. Loro studentesse di sociologia e antropologia erano pazze tutti i weekend a visitare l'Italia. 
Cioè prova a pensare che cosa ci poteva essere in comune tra venezia nel 1700, e l'Italia borbonica...mondi completamente diversi. 
Se noi percorriamo uno studio etnografico musicologico, scopriremo che certi canti popolari sono patrimonio di determinate aree geografiche, altre di altre, con nessuna, dico ma proprio nessuna analogia nè sintattico nè musicale...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wahXjYQcyV8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1rp6aLtWc_0&feature=related

Spiegatemi perchè tutte le melodie dell'Italia del nord sono in modo maggiore e tutte le melodie dell'Italia del sud sono in modo minore.
Perchè tutti i dialetti del nord sono fatti in un certo modo.
Perchè tutti i dialetti del sud in un altro.


----------



## xfactor (19 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Sono ottimista di natura, e direi che abbiamo veramente toccato il fondo. Poi, se non si vuole tener conto del malcontento popolare e si pensa che nelle piazza si radunino soltanto le radical chic, beh... La Lega rappresenta solo una piccola parte di una parte d'Italia. L'Italia è una, altrimenti si ritorna indietro e si diventa terra di conquista. Ma la storia, evidentemente, non ha insegnato molto.



Che non è una bella Italia sono daccordo, ma ancora prima di andare a votare credo la sinistra debba trovare un leader, da avversario devo dire che mi piace niky, ma non si candiderà mai perchè il Papa non vuole!


----------



## MK (19 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Spiegatemi perchè tutte le melodie dell'Italia del nord sono in modo maggiore e tutte le melodie dell'Italia del sud sono in modo minore.
> Perchè tutti i dialetti del nord sono fatti in un certo modo.
> Perchè tutti i dialetti del sud in un altro.


Sulle melodie non so che dirti, sono ignorante in materia. Sui dialetti idem, a casa mia si è sempre parlato soltanto in italiano .


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2011)

xfactor ha detto:


> Che non è una bella Italia sono daccordo, ma ancora prima di andare a votare credo la sinistra debba trovare un leader, da avversario devo dire che mi piace niky, ma non si candiderà mai perchè il Papa non vuole!


Certo un leader.
Ma dovrebbe essere una persona, nuova, estranea alle polemiche...sentivo Bersani stasera, non si può portare avanti il discorso dicendo...perchè io non voglio un paese governato da uno come Berlusconi.

Devono portare avanti le idee, e i progetti su come sistemare tanti casini.

Intanto non vediamo tutte le forze politiche del paese, coalizzarsi, in un partitone volto a isolare Forza Italia, ma solo un idiota boom mediatico...

E il giochino mediatico è fantastico, sta seguendo una bellissima tecnica, con il risultato finale, che se va avanti così...l'italiano medio dirà...ancora con sta storia delle notti di Arcore? Ma chi se ne frega di chi scopa o no Berlusconi, famme guardar la partita va. Alla fine non gliene fregherà più niente a nessuno.

Incredibile come una storia di sesso, monopolizzi la politica di un paese...neanche fosse il festival di San Remo.

Per me Bersani, sta sbagliando tutto.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> ma solo un idiota boom mediatico...


Le donne scese in piazza le trovi un idiota boom mediatico?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Le donne scese in piazza le trovi un idiota boom mediatico?


Le trovo vittime di un evento mediatico.
Con i fondamenti della comunicazione massmediologica non si scherza eh?
Cos'hanno ottenuto?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Le trovo vittime di un evento mediatico.
> Con i fondamenti della comunicazione massmediologica non si scherza eh?
> Cos'hanno ottenuto?


Ma per quale motivo bisogna fare le cose soltanto se si ottiene un risultato? Non sono d'accordo su quello che succede, lo comunico, trovo condivisione e solidarietà, mi unisco ad altre persone. La democrazia è anche questo non trovi?


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Ma per quale motivo bisogna fare le cose soltanto se si ottiene un risultato? Non sono d'accordo su quello che succede, lo comunico, trovo condivisione e solidarietà, mi unisco ad altre persone. La democrazia è anche questo non trovi?


La democrazia è una conquista, non un dato di fatto.
Mai visto gli operai scioperare così tanto per far casino in piazza, ma sempre e solo per ottenere qualcosa.
Ma solidarietà verso chi? Verso quelle che ottengono appartamenti a Milano2 pagati per cinque anni?
MK, nessun uomo ti tratta in un certo modo, se tu per prima non sei disposta a farti trattare in un certo modo...dai vien qua, sali in auto con me, ho 200 euro, cosa scommetti che prima di stanotte, ti mostro una signora per bene e insospettabile che ci sta? Magari solo per capriccio eh? Solo per un giochino tra adulti consenzienti eh? Mica si sente un oggetto eh?
Ma ovvio MK, non è che vado da tutte a proporre certi affari, ma solo a quelle a cui interessa eh? E a cui magari piace perfino fare certe cose...
Resteresti a bocca aperta...


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Bindi sì o Bindi no? Non ne avete ancora parlato. Ho letto l'intervista di Vendola a Repubblica e ha fatto il suo nome per il futuro post Silvio.
> Che ne pensate?
> 
> ps io preferirei Vendola, ma questo si sa


*A me questa giovane donna non dispiace* 


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3tqFf9IfgM

*
Purtroppo fa paura alla stessa sinistra* :up:​


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *A me questa giovane donna non dispiace*
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3tqFf9IfgM
> ...


Toh guarda, io e quintina avevamo cercato di parlarne serenamente di lei, ma poi tutto è andato in mona come il solito...eh?
Già parlato di lei...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> *A me questa giovane donna non dispiace* ​
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f3tqFf9IfgM​
> ...


Anna ne aveva parlato, non la conosco bene, sono troppo presa da Nicky!


----------



## Mari' (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Anna ne aveva parlato, non la conosco bene, sono troppo presa da Nicky!


Studiala, non e' male, anzi ... ... ... :up:


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2011)

Mari' ha detto:


> Studiala, non e' male, anzi ... ... ... :up:


None....

Ghe' Bersy....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> None....
> 
> Ghe' Bersy....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Nah... Rifacciamo le primarie e vediamo...


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nah... Rifacciamo le primarie e vediamo...


Non servono, e' gia' stato deciso democraticamente...

Ohhhhh ragassssi...non scherziamo....

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Non servono, e' gia' stato deciso democraticamente...
> 
> Ohhhhh ragassssi...non scherziamo....
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Io non ho votato eh :mexican:.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Io non ho votato eh :mexican:.


Manco io...co' quei sordi, me so' annato a lava' la macchina...

:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2011)

Sterminator ha detto:


> Manco io...co' quei sordi, me so' annato a lava' la macchina...
> 
> :mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:


Nemmeno per le primarie a Milano, ma adesso ho cambiato idea e sono convintissima di dove andrà il mio voto.


----------



## Sterminator (20 Febbraio 2011)

MK ha detto:


> Nemmeno per le primarie a Milano, ma adesso ho cambiato idea e sono convintissima di dove andrà il mio voto.


Santiago de Compostela...:mrgreen:


----------

